# Eastcoast mountains in December



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

zippyflu said:


> Hey guys, planning a trip with the gf for Dec 10th-12th (Thurs, Fri).
> Since we are both in NYC, at we'd figured Hunter should be alright.
> But my physical therapists says Whiteface is good.. ne1 of you guys been to both of them? what do you guys think? I dont mind driving an xrta 2 hrs for a better ride/conditions..(no park yet)


im from nyc too and i have been to hunter but not to whiteface so i cant help u out there. In my opinion, hunter is way too overrated. the trails arent that good and the lifts suck and are over crowded. If i were u, i would go next door to windham mtn. the mtn is bigger, and more exciting and to get to the top is a breeze. If ur also planning on going to upsate to whiteface, then i would also suggest going to Gore mtn which is a pretty good resort


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks, Ill take a look at Gore Mountains too!


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

So i looked around Gore Mountain hotels and the prices for the lift tickets.. but in terms of gf admenities,i.e indoor heated pool, sauna, fireplace; Whiteface has all that.. plus lift tickets are pretty reasonable that weekend.. $125 for fri, sat, sun..


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

oh i see. well whatever floats her boat

i was in that dilemna too when i was lookin for a place to stay over this coming new yrs. but i already booked my stay by windham mtn in a place called hotelvienna.com After a day of riding its nice to relax by a heated pool or suana:thumbsup:


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice, a lil too pricey for me, 
the place i found is $70 for a night..but i think the gf wants the fireplace..which will be more..


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Its cuz of the time of yr. Your GF sure wants a lot from this trip :laugh: better make sure she wont be on her you know what before u spend money on ammenities haha:thumbsup:


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

lol.. my friend was tellin me about how she tracks hers on this iphone app.. ill tell the gf to download it.. lol


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

u serious? hahaha

oh man, the commercial wasnt lying when they said that the iphone has more than 35,000 applications.


----------



## zippyflu (Apr 14, 2008)

it even includes when they are most horny/ highest potential of getting pregnant (darkest green is horny-est) (heavy red is... and light red is when it is lightest..)


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

is there an application for your sperm count too? haha that way you wouldnt have to use protection and fear child support :thumbsup:


----------



## nokfir2 (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a house 15 min from gore and 35min from whitface. ive been goin to gore for 20 years and only been to whiteface a handfull of times. gore rocks! it is the most underatted mtn on the east coast. HUNTER SUCKS, its crowded, icy, LONG Lift lines but it has to do somtimes as i primary live on llong island and its the closest mtn to there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> oh i see. well whatever floats her boat
> 
> i was in that dilemna too when i was lookin for a place to stay over this coming new yrs. but i already booked my stay by windham mtn in a place called hotelvienna.com After a day of riding its nice to relax by a heated pool or suana:thumbsup:


Eek.....how was it? I went there about 10 years ago and it was scary as shit. Looked like the place in the psycho. Green shag carpets. I kept looking for peep holes.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

cifex said:


> Eek.....how was it? I went there about 10 years ago and it was scary as shit. Looked like the place in the psycho. Green shag carpets. I kept looking for peep holes.


i ended up cancelling it since a friend of mine bought a place in the Poconos.
The people gave me a hard time abt cancelling my reservation because they said that cancellations during holiday periods must be made 30days in advance, while on their website it states 2 weeks.
So needless to say....i won that one


----------

